# General > Pets Corner >  lost kitten.

## balto

Last nigh my oh opened the window in the sitting room, but forgot to shut it when he went to bed, our 3 kittens got out,i got alfie and lola back , but there is no sign of teddy(the kitten i found) he is black with a touch of white on his chest, he is wearing a white and blue collar, he also is very vocal, he will answer to teddy, but i have got into the nasty habbit of calling him ted bundy, so if anyone see's him, could they please let me know as he is to little to be out on his own yet.

----------


## balto

forgot to say where we are, we are along the front of harald drive facing out to scrabster.

----------


## teenybash

I hope your little Teddy leaves his hiding place and comes home soon. xx

----------


## Dadie

What you said wouldnt happen if you got another kitten has happened.
You were nasty and everything and I could say told you so...but im a better person than that and I hope he comes home safely.

----------


## balto

> What you said wouldnt happen if you got another kitten has happened.
> You were nasty and everything and I could say told you so...but im a better person than that and I hope he comes home safely.


 what are you on about, think you need a reality check

----------


## balto

pleased to say we have found teddy in a garden at the back of us, in a whole load of bushs, thankyou teenybash for you kind words, and the other one i just wont bother.

----------


## teenybash

Now this is a nice bit of happy news....I didn't think he would be very far and now that he is safely home, no doubt he is being cuddled like mad. One happy little Teddy pussykitten. Well done for giving this little soul a kind loving home. :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

You did say that if you got another cat it would be a house cat.
Im glad teddy has not added to the statistics of the cats killed on your road.
And he is found
And that you have hopefully learned to put the windows on the catch.

----------


## balto

> You did say that if you got another cat it would be a house cat.
> Im glad teddy has not added to the statistics of the cats killed on your road.
> And he is found
> And that you have hopefully learned to put the windows on the catch.


excuse me, it was a mistake that teddy got out, my oh forgot to shut the window when he went to bed.

----------


## Dadie

still I hope you learned!
Its a busy/fast road...
As you know...

----------


## teenybash

> still I hope you learned!
> Its a busy/fast road...
> As you know...


Dadie you are at it again....settle down and stop nit picking at people.
None of us are perfect........... ::

----------


## Liz

I am so glad that Teddy is home!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Dadie

No one is perfect but 2 dead...on the road and when questioned it was under no doubt that a new cat would get out ever...and surprise surprise what happened???
Immense bad rep for me when asking the questions in the first place,,,,
And another allowed out by mistake (but with 2 dead...) not much of an mistake by me..

----------


## teenybash

> No one is perfect but 2 dead...on the road and when questioned it was under no doubt that a new cat would get out ever...and surprise surprise what happened???
> Immense bad rep for me when asking the questions in the first place,,,,
> And another allowed out by mistake (but with 2 dead...) not much of an mistake by me..


Let's hope you never make a mistake. 
When folks turn to Pets corner it is for a bit of comfort and support. I am sure anyone who has made a mistake feels bad enough with you sticking pins in them.  
 The main thing is the pussykin is fine, safe and well....please learn to enjoy the thought of a happy ending....to be kind uses so little energy in comparison to sitting in judgement.

----------


## Dadie

No but if sitting in judgement doesnt allow another animal to play russian roullette with a very busy road....so be it!

----------


## Aaldtimer

> No but if sitting in judgement doesnt allow another animal to play russian roullette with a very busy road....so be it!


Judge not, lest ye be judged... ::

----------


## horselover

dadie stop picking on people and we have not killed alll are cats i am  boltos daughter so stop picking on people !!!!!!!!

----------


## Moderator

The purpose of this thread has been served and is now closed.

----------

